# Newbie 40+ guy looking to share HGH experience and get some advice!



## 40plus (Apr 10, 2011)

This is my first post and would appreciate some genuine feedback. I'm 45, 5'9" and 75kgs and have worked out for the past 20 odd years. My goals have always been to be healthy with a lean muscular body and I managed that for quite some time. Age has started to get the better of me and I started a cycle of HGH jintropin and anavar back in September last year. Taking 4 iu per day split into two does one am and later afternoon. I noticed some fat loss, vivid dreams and pain in the wrist. Reading through the threads I clearly didn't get the results I would have hoped for.

Right now I am just on the hgh and the latest batch of the same jintropin is giving me very fitful sleep at night and not much benefits in terms of fat loss, or feeling motivated and energetic so either its rubbish or i'm not using it correctly. I am looking into trialling the hygetropin instead.

Any feedback or guidance would be really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

40plus said:


> This is my first post and would appreciate some genuine feedback. I'm 45, 5'9" and 75kgs and have worked out for the past 20 odd years. My goals have always been to be healthy with a lean muscular body and I managed that for quite some time. Age has started to get the better of me and I started a cycle of HGH jintropin and anavar back in September last year. Taking 4 iu per day split into two does one am and later afternoon. I noticed some fat loss, vivid dreams and pain in the wrist. Reading through the threads I clearly didn't get the results I would have hoped for.
> 
> Right now I am just on the hgh and the latest batch of the same jintropin is giving me very fitful sleep at night and not much benefits in terms of fat loss, or feeling motivated and energetic so either its rubbish or i'm not using it correctly. I am looking into trialling the hygetropin instead.
> 
> ...


I'm a similar age (over 40  ). I use HGH at 2iu daily and can say I felt much better on it for the four months that I took it (having a forced break right now owing to being back in Oz for work, and it being illegal here); my parents take it, and feel the best ever.. fat loss wise, my old man (in his mid 60s) has gone down a trouser size. My mum and my GF haven't lost any weight... but they don't diet...

You see GH increases free fatty acid release by up to 35%; however, if you have another energy substrate (i.e carbs/protein or fats) available in your body- then those free fatty acids are not burned... and stored again as fat..

So fat loss wise, I take my 2iu; 30mins later I do 30mins of HIT cardio, then don't eat for another 60-90mins after that to maximise burning of the free fatty acids...

Also, men generally get better results than women- as HGH works better in an androgenic environment.. anavar is androgenic in my GF, but not in me (or you). Dianabol is androgenic for you; test at 250mg+ per week is better...

at 45 your thyroid function is likely impaired; take T4 if taking GH:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm

But generally, look at chapter 24, p145 (optimising metabolism) in this book- best info I've ever seen on adjusting thryoid for metabolism:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8


----------



## 40plus (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Ausbuilt - I was starting to think no one was going to answer . I'll read up what you suggested and may come back if its ok if I have any other questions. Thanks..


----------



## 40plus (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok so had a read of those and they make sense. Question why do you only do 2iu? I was advised to take 4iu daily and split it into two doses.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

40plus said:


> Ok so had a read of those and they make sense. Question why do you only do 2iu? I was advised to take 4iu daily and split it into two doses.


I went to an anti-aging doc in Europe who said I was overdosing on 2iu... and definitely overdosing on 1000mg/week of test! LOL

GH wont build muscle by itself, so unless you're shooting insulin, then 2iu every time you take insulin is a good protocol.

GH will not make you ripped- i have friends who are 43 who look awsome on clen +T3 (and of course some AAS). I do feel better on GH, and I will be doing insulin again, so will take more GH then (2iu 3x/day) then back to 2iu when of the insulin.

Split doses are good for fat loss- but then you need to fasting periods per day.... or you do an alternate day fast and do 4-6iu on those days (eating only 500-1000cals) and 2iu on the normal eating days...

theres a lot of evidence to say the fat loss comes also from the increase in metabolism generally, however, the initial "energy" hit you get from GH dies down as you thryoid gland struggles to provide enough T4... hence you need to supplement.

buy this:

http://www.boots.com/en/Braun-ThermoScan-ExacTemp-Ear-Thermometer-IRT4520_797/

measure your temp every morning before getting out of bed 5mornings in a row. Start taking 50mcg T4 and keep measuring. If in a week your temp has not gone up 0.6deg 3mornings in a row, increase to 100mcg; anytime your temp drops 0.6deg 3 mornings in a row, increase dose 50mcg- up to 200mcg. then I suggest stopping both meds (Gh and T4). Keep measuring, and when your temp is back to baseline, start again...


----------



## 40plus (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey sorry got caught up in all the bank holiday stuff. So did the temp exercise and my temp was 35.6, 35.7, 35.6, 35.5 and 35.6.

I'm not trying to put on muscle with the GH but lose fat. Couple of questions - you suggest taking T4 but in Dan's book and a couple of other places I've read take T3. What's the difference?

What temp do I want to get my body to and for how long before I stop both the GH and T3 or T4? - Not quite sure from what you said above.

Lastly I bought some yohimbine (ultimate weight loss stack from elite) - reading some of the back posts, I think you tried this - what did you think?

Thanks again for going through this with me..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

40plus said:


> Hey sorry got caught up in all the bank holiday stuff. So did the temp exercise and my temp was 35.6, 35.7, 35.6, 35.5 and 35.6.
> 
> I'm not trying to put on muscle with the GH but lose fat. Couple of questions - you suggest taking T4 but in Dan's book and a couple of other places I've read take T3. What's the difference?
> 
> ...


OK Dan Duchaine was great... but quite some time has passed since his theories; not to much has changed, but in terms of thryoid meds, there is good evidence to take T4 rather than T3 with HGH (and some take both- ie. 100mcg T4, 20mcg t3 which keeps a similar ration as what the body produces..)

Thats why i included the link to the mesomorphosis article about HGH and T4- its the more up to date thinking. However, Dan's approach with body temp is still bank on the money.

Was your temp taken with/without HGH usage?

either way its TO LOW; optimal is 36.6... so your fat loss would be better if you supplemented thyroid meds to a point that lifts your temp to 36.6, even on HGH.

When do you stop throid meds- put it this way- if you're at 35.5 deg, and under 65 years of age.. you're likely to always need a bit of a thryroid kicker to stay optimal... becasue less than optimal leads to fat..

If you see an anti-aging doc (i see one in Europe) they basically treat the HGH/thryoid med replacement as lifelong... if you want to stay optimal...

I think yohimbne, when swallowed is marginally effective. Mix up some yohimbine and crushed t3 tabs in DSMO gel and rub into your problem fat areas for better local fat loss; or do a homebrew injection with powdered yohimbine, and injected sub-q in those areas.

See also:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/dharkam/captopril-and-fat-loss.htm


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

good info....i'm 44 and have been on 4iu ed for 2 months .....all i'm noticing is increasingly worsening CTS in my right hand....it was unbearable last night.....- will cut down to 2iu for a while........

will the CTS side go in time??


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Uriel said:


> good info....i'm 44 and have been on 4iu ed for 2 months .....all i'm noticing is increasingly worsening CTS in my right hand....it was unbearable last night.....- will cut down to 2iu for a while........
> 
> will the CTS side go in time??


pretty sure its just a sign of using too much growth so lowering the dose and increasing it back up gradually should help.


----------

